# G.A.S. over guitars you will never own.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With good old retirement time on my hands I look around and see guitars that I would really like to have but know I won't because I will never have the $$$. Even this modestly priced Ibanez George Benson GB10SE (Cdn price is overpriced at $2000, but still). The specs of which really appeal to me, body size, scale, radius, pickups and of course the looks. Of course this is just one of them. Would like to hear about others unobtainium. 










Hollow Bodies GB - GB10SE George Benson | Ibanez guitars


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

A beat up LP Jr with original finish. I had one that I refinished and it was too new and shiny.

This is my dream guitar, but I can never find 5k to spend on a guitar.
1956 Les Paul Junior For Sale - MyLesPaul.com


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably a Huber Krautster II.

I could probably swing it, but to have that kind of dough tied up into one guitar makes me uneasy.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

A black or natural 78 Gibson lespaul custom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like George's signature gits as well. Unfortunately the one I like is the most expensive of the lot ($5700.00), the LGB300. It is the only one I know of with a wider fretboard, being 45mm at the nut.










Hollow Bodies GB - LGB300 George Benson | Ibanez guitars

I also like another of Ibanez offer of signature guitars. I am not a strat lover but this strat styled guitar appeals to me. ($3000.00 USD)










JEM7V
Electric Guitars JEM/UV - JEM7V Steve Vai | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Probably a Huber Krautster II.
> 
> I could probably swing it, but to have that kind of dough tied up into one guitar makes me uneasy.


I see what you mean. $7000.00.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Always liked the mid 80's Steinberger that Vito Bratta played in White Lion.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd really like another McInturff. Possibly a Carolina with P90s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I see what you mean. $7000.00.


That's a beauty, but I've seen them up here for around $5000, still a chunk of dough.
I'd like the pelham blue model, like Chuck posted in another thread.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> That's a beauty, but I've seen them up here for around $5000, still a chunk of dough.
> I'd like the pelham blue model, like Chuck posted in another thread.


Just sell a few pedals


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've always liked offset guitars. One just like this one.The Suhr JM Pro is a new model - great specs including the S90 (Suhr noiseless P90s) pickups. These would likely be around $3000 Cdn. The only hesitation is the frets, I like them a bit taller.










Classic JM Pro | Suhr.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> These would likely be around $3000 Cdn. The only hesitation is the frets, I like them a bit taller.


At $3K, what's a few hundred more for a refret?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

A Bartlett is my pick. Specifically the 'Maple Leaf Forever' guitar.

Blue Rodeo bringing historic guitar to Windsor show


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> At $3K, what's a few hundred more for a refret?


You got a point there. But given that in reality I couldn't afford the refret let alone the guitar, hey.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> At $3K, what's a few hundred more for a refret?


My thought exactly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweaty Teddy's Number 4 '62 Byrdland.
Just to piss him off that it's no longer his. lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This handsome devil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Budda said:


> This handsome devil:


Heck, why not dream big.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Because I don't want a double-neck!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I dig this one, but a tad rich for my blood.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MIJ's MIJ's and more MIJ's. If I ever lost my practical side and became a hoarder of things, it would be nothing but vintage Greco's, Burny's, Tokais, Edwards, JDM Epiphones, navigator, Orville Les Pauls, Strats, Hollows, telecasters... mostly Les Paul's with plain tops and mineral streaking. Nice bursts, no clowns 

I hate clowns


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> This handsome devil:


That would be another one for me too.

I had that as my screen saver years ago, that's an early 2000?
Love that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> That would be another one for me too.
> 
> I had that as my screen saver years ago, that's an early 2000?
> Love that.


The Dragon 2002. Gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The list is long.

- Gretsch White Falcon
- 60s LP Jr doublecut AND matching era/body shape EB0 bass
- 70s Les Paul Recording (or Personal or Professional) in faded white to match my bass
- Earthwood bass
- Gibson RD Artist in tobbacoburst
- matching Friebird / Thunderbird
- 70s Fender Bronco
....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Sweaty Teddy's Number 4 '62 Byrdland.
> Just to piss him off that it's no longer his. lol.


I'm not sure pissing off Uncle Ted is a good idea...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

You guys are killing me here... So many beautiful instruments, and everyone of them is completely outside of any price range I could ever see myself spending in. My high end Gas list has a few Carvin/Kiesel basses and guitars on it. A nice G&L wouldn't be turned away either. I'd Love a Gibson RD artist bass, or a ripper bass, but even those are dangerously out of my price range...

I hate GAS..


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I retired about a year ago. It's pretty limiting living on a fixed, smaller than I am used to, income.

I did however know what guitars I've always coveted, and starting about 5 years ago got serious about it.

Reasonably, it meant selling some stuff, putting off buying other stuff I wanted, and looking for players grade or guitars in need of repair.

First I found a '57 Les Paul Special. Top of my list, I played a '55 Special in High School, wanted another for years. I found one that needed a headstock repair, a refinish and some parts. 

The only other guitar I'd always wanted, but never thought I'd ever get, was a '52 LP Goldtop (1st year for Les Pauls, also the year I was born). Not a high demand Les Paul for a few reasons, but still outside of what I could afford. Then, by sheer luck, a forum member here saw a '53 coming up for auction, which I scored. It needed a few repairs, a few parts, and a refinish. The early '53s are basically the same as a '52. And my local luthier pulled off a very nice refin for way less than the usual suspects charge.

So, I managed to pull off the guitars I wanted just prior to retirement. Both are players guitars, not collector guitars, at a heck of a lot cheaper than the market. 

My GAS for guitars is over. Seriously. 

The fixed income thing does bother me when I start looking at amps though.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Any 57 Strat re-issue. Had one but let it go a few years ago.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

pre war martin d 45- the best guitar ever made.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I will never own a Les Paul Jr DC in Cherry cause no one seems to have ever made a left handed one. I could get some custom shop built ones, but I am way to cheap for that!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> A black or natural 78 Gibson lespaul custom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh.....my buddy has one. Pretty nice handmedown he got from his uncle.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My birth year Martin D-18 and Telecaster. Any number of Collings guitars. Particular custom orders from luthiers I like.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I'd be hard-pressed to drop 5 figures on an electric guitar. The point of diminishing returns just gets too steep. But a good acoustic, yea, if I had the bucks I would buy this, in Adirondack over African Blackwood. Lowden F50. And I'd go for the body bevel. Why not?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice, High/Deaf. Good taste.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

This would be mine: Charvel's Guthrie Govan Signature Model. Street price is around $4K USD. 
Charvel Guthrie Govan Signature Model Electric Guitar - Flame Maple - Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music

Cosmo (Canadian store) has it priced at $5129.99:
Charvel Guthrie Govan Signature Model Electric Guitar - Flame Maple - Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music










Roasted basswood body with a flame or birdseye maple top
Roasted 2-pc maple neck (with dual graphite reinforcement rods)
Roasted flame maple fingerboard
Maple dots with tiny ebony surrounds
25.5" scale / 24 stainless steel frets
12"-16" compound radius
Custom wound pickups with wood covers
Recessed locking bridge (no locking nut)
Locking tuners


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My unicorns are:
Washburn Nuno N4 Snakeskin...I'll never forget the night I passed up a chance to buy one. its as vivid as the memory boomers have of where they were when JFK was shot lol









a 59 Burst, of course either African or Ed King


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The unobtainable couch guitar (unless I win a lottery)









Gibson L-00 Vintage


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A National Reso-Rocket Steel with a National Slimline Resonator Pickup...


----------



## arcalumis (Mar 26, 2012)

Something like this would do.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of them...

Keb Mo Blues Master-




THE Les Paul




Les Paul 25/50 Anniversary (I've played one of these--I loved it)




& many. many more


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow...too many for me. Likely a Black LP custom. As well, this one always caught my eye. Even my wife thought it was cool. But just waaaaay too much money to bring one over from Japan..


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cantrell's Blue Dress Rampage.
Even the re-issues are too expensive for me to justify buying one.
3k for a Duncan JB with a Kahler with an ebony board and maple neck. bolted onto a swamp ash body. Really hard to justify that kind of money for a guitar I could build with under 1000 in parts...


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I would like an Alembic neck thru. But I have my dream guitar and the rest is gravy. 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

[


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've always liked these...but god knows I will never have the jazz chops to do it justice













here is one in action, played by Kenny Burrell himself:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Top of my list is a wraptail (i.e. '54-'55) Les Paul Gold Top & a lightweight black/maple '72 Strat with a big neck.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

oh, i dunno... there are one or 2 i'd like to have if i was stupid rich. (hey, i'm half-way there, i just need the rich part) 
how about a stop tail johnny a?









or there's gibby's other bling machine, the LP supreme










but as mentioned in the beginning by another smart member, these are really cool too. i played one once, and i really liked it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me, its the 1955 Les Paul Custom. 1955 being my birth year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

B&G Little Sister with P90s and a cutaway...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have two in mind that would bring me much joy.

This one: Parker DFAB842

and this one: Bond Electraglide - Wikipedia

Of course, any G.A.S. for these is based on specs, and might be cancelled were I to try them out. There was also this 1963 Tele with a Bigsby that I tried at someone's house over 40 years ago, but that was a specific instrument rather than a _kind_ of guitar.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Decades ago, I played in a band with another guitar player that had a '59 ES-345. All original of course (it was only 20 and a bit years old at the time). I played it a few times and didn't like it. Neck was too big, body was too big. I liked the pickups though.

I wish I could have a 'do-over' with that guitar - not that I would ever have had a chance to buy it or anything.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

back at the dawn of time, somewhere in the late 60's, my guitar teacher played a Fender Jaguar sunburst. Him and that guitar made a huge impression on a young me, I've wanted one like it ever since. Not just a re-issue or a squire either........I want the real McCoy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Similar to H/D, when I was 16, I was heavy into music and was just about to start getting into guitar. I met my Aunt's brother who was a working musician in Vancouver but was tired of the music/gigging and wanted to get out and focus on his professional career. He was at least 10 years older and was very nice and took a lot of his time showing me his gear and stuff. We chatted about guitarists and he was a big Holdsworth fan as well.

A couple years later, after doing classical guitar, I was going to purchase my first electric. The same chap heard about it through my parents and offered to sell me his electric guitar as he was "done" with it. My response to my parents was that I wanted to buy my own and never thought more of it.

I ended up buying a "Phoenix" Japanese copy of a Les Paul instead of a 1958 Les Paul.

There, I've said it - and made my peace.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Alex said:


> I ended up buying a "Phoenix" Japanese copy of a Les Paul instead of a 1958 Les Paul.
> 
> There, I've said it - and made my peace.


It was probably really heavy and wouldn't stay in tune anyway.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a fun thread. Interesting to see several instruments I wouldn't look twice at, other than to laugh at their high price. Different strokes. 

Lucky for my bank account I've never been a fan of those highly ornate guitars, the kind all blinged out with mega flamey tops and other exotic wood, gold, intricate dragon inlays, etc. No float for my boat there. If I won the lottery I don't think there's even a 5-figure new guitar I would even want. Lots in the mid 4 range though...

Then there's vintage guitars.. whole nother story. I'd be all about gassing for much much older instruments than I own today if I had the bucks.

I do want to say, having been fortunate enough to fill a closet full of decent guitars over the years, with some coming and going now and then. Sometimes you GAS hard, then acquire the guitar you've been obsessing about. You rejoice and swoon and swell with pride. Stare at pics incessantly in the days before and after it's arrival. Try it with different amps, take it to jam with your buddies or gig.

Then a few weeks or months later, you realize it's never the one you reach for anymore and the remorse sets in. Honeymoon over. I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> This would be mine: Charvel's Guthrie Govan Signature Model. Street price is around $4K USD.
> Charvel Guthrie Govan Signature Model Electric Guitar - Flame Maple - Electric Guitars - Right Handed - Electric Guitars - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music
> 
> Cosmo (Canadian store) has it priced at $5129.99:
> ...


Have you played it?

I played the one at cosmo. Not very easy to play.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have one. I've been watching this thread and got nothing. 

The Monty is the love of my life. I've played it naked at least a dozen times. The light rash ain't from my buckle...wink wink...nudge, nudge.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

adcandour said:


> The Monty is the love of my life. I've played it naked at least a dozen times. The light rash ain't from my buckle...wink wink...nudge, nudge.


Does Brian know that you've given his guitar the full Monty?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Have wanted a pedal steel for years but they're just so impossibly expensive.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I should also add this one....don't know why, but I dig them a lot. just too much money.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

One of these


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

It doesn't appear to be on the Cosmo site but I was there last week and picked up a Cruz Masterbuilt with a tag price over $10K and it was acoustically, far and away, without a doubt, the best guitar I'd ever heard. If I was a rich man I'd have bought it within 10 seconds of playing it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If there is one vintage guitar I would like to have, it would be this,... Gibson ES125TDC


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have an Epiphone Casino Coupe. This is U.S.A. Gibson version. ES-390. A 339 sized body, full hollowbody, 19th fret neck joint, dog eared P90s.










Costs almost 4.5x the cost of the Epi. Less than 5.5 lbs.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lottsa nice guitars out there but I'm happy with the 8 that I have although there's tw0 I could get rid of and not notice them gone. Never thought I'd end up with a Tele but got one 5 days ago and it was a good move bcs it's a new direction back to electric after being an acoustic player for the last damn near 40 years. It all came back better than ever and this guitar plays itself; a jazz song with lyrics, fancy chords and riffs from one end of the neck to the other came out of the bastard without me even trying - and I don't play jazz ..lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops wrong thread...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about a B&G Little Sister in black....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Every single Pre-1966 Telecaster.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> I've always liked offset guitars. One just like this one.The Suhr JM Pro is a new model - great specs including the S90 (Suhr noiseless P90s) pickups. These would likely be around $3000 Cdn. The only hesitation is the frets, I like them a bit taller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the Ian Thornley model came out, I compared its price with building one via Warmith. Much more palatable financially, and you get to pick the frets.

As for me, likely an Ibanez Jem LNG. When they did the reissue, I thought about it for 10 minutes. I might build my own one day. But until then, my RG350MZ scratches that itch well enough.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

4 years old. Going strong.

Whatever, I'll play... Languedoc G2 or G4. Tried to get on the list before house/wife/kid, long since gave up hope. Can't afford/justify it anymore anyways (unless someone PMs me and says they have one.....lol.)
C


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Martin D45 would be my unobtanium guitar.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Olson Small Jumbo


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A hello kitty stratocaster ! 🐱


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> With good old retirement time on my hands I look around and see guitars that I would really like to have but know I won't because I will never have the $$$. Even this modestly priced Ibanez George Benson GB10SE (Cdn price is overpriced at $2000, but still). The specs of which really appeal to me, body size, scale, radius, pickups and of course the looks. Of course this is just one of them. Would like to hear about others unobtainium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was talking with a buddy last night about "the ones that got away". He had a Benson in the (I think he said) 80"s. Kicking himself these days.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

54’ Goldtop


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nothing really.. I love 90s Strats so I have 3 of them. Low expectations?


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

A '59 Les Paul Burst with good color and wide flames. Unless I luck out and find one under a famer's bed in Pennsylvania, it's never gonna happen.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Vintage Teles. I want them all.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve wanted a Gibson Super 400 ever since I heard Elvis Costello play one.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Always wanted one of these;


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Always wanted one of these;
> View attachment 341319


Such a skinny neck. Would look even better with a pearl necklace.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> Such a skinny neck. Would look even better with a pearl necklace.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I guess I will end crazy before GAS (or the wife ?!?!) kills me !
My first solid wood did cost 3200$ in 2006 : Taylor 510.
Some dream of a "poor" man turning 50 and craving for a good guitar !
I barely had that needed money but had to ease my mood !
Then kids left and income increased so I bought many other jewels over the years, usually used, under 2000$ and a rare Gibson L-OO TV used for some 3000$. 
I thought I was done with those sounding wood boxes...
But I became used to buy and sell one or two each Fall and Spring, usually creaping toward higher grade acoustics as my ears and skill improve.
Last month, I got a Martin OODB (demo)...
And now lurking toward a Collings OM2h or Santa Cruz either OM/PW or even OO 1929.
Will aging hands and ears stop me climbing up the $ ladder ?!
I tell you : I will die crazy and "poor" !!!


----------

